# I Hate



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

this heat! Give me 35 degree weather over this any day . . .

I hope that you are all staying cool . . . 

Allie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Same here! It is almost unbearable!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes Allie I agree this heat is AWEFUL. take care and stay cool.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hear ya!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm going to be the odd ball here. :blink: I love summer and absolutely hate winter. Give me sandals over boots any day. B)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

njdrake said:


> I'm going to be the odd ball here. :blink: I love summer and absolutely hate winter. Give me sandals over boots any day. B)


 
I prefer flip flops or sandals over boots any day, i just hate how hot it's been lately. It's so hot you can't breath and that's what i hate about summer.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It's been unbearable here too - a couple of days ago driving to work at 7:00 am it was already over 80 degrees!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Prefer to stay indoors with the air conditioner cranked way up high !
It's TOO HOT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Here in my state is the high heat and high humidity........Yuk!!! I could stand any heat as long as we didn't have the humidity~~~


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Humidity stinks.... this heat is fierce....

I always say a prayer for the homeless and elderly on these kind of extreme weather days...hope they are all staying hydrated and safe...rayer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Much better for me now. Just moved from Ontario to BC. Way more temperate here


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

njdrake said:


> I'm going to be the odd ball here. :blink: I love summer and absolutely hate winter. Give me sandals over boots any day. B)


Me too! I'm here in Missouri and the heat is almost smoothering. We've been under a heat advisory all week.. but I just love it!  In the winter I almost refuse to go outside. I just HATE the cold!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can always put on lots of layers of clothes but can just take off so many without being arrested. :w00t::w00t: Give me cold and snow any day. A while back I had heat stroke where I was disoriented and really very sick so heat is not my friend. And it's been in the 90's and up to 102 here in the last two weeks and so much humidity. Ugh!


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Where ya from? I'm in south FL and I'm used to the heat, but I enjoy the break we get in the winter...however...I'm a big wuss when the temp goes below 65 lolol


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well even though today is HOT ! I PREFER 103 DEGREE WEATHER TO 65 N UNDER ANY DAY !! just go home turn on ac and u will be fine ... i looove the summer , im dying to move to florida !!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh well, a 108 at 4 pm. I think I stay put in the A/C. It's more humid too. Monsoon is here. It has been raining in the East and North of us, but not a drop at our place. One more month to go.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I absolutly hate Florida weather.. You feel dirty, sticky, hot and grumpy.. Great combination..Not!!!..I can sometimes feel heat radiating from inside of me... We moved here temporarily to take care of my Mother.. We will definately be headed back to decent weather in Idaho...In Idaho it reaches 105 at times, but if you get in the shade you feel comfortable..Here at 95 you might just as well sit in a puddle with the sprinkler going with hot water..The only saving grace is the afternoon rains..Now that I really enjoy... The dogs like it to, because they can track in all kinds of mud for mommy to clean up... Well, this to shall pass...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hate humid Ohio,can't buy a breeze for a million bucks! Sure it's hot in Naples ,where we used to live and hope to again....at least we had the gulf breezes and if you got in the shade it wasn't too bad.
I can't do cold weather any more. No matter how many closthers I layer on,below 35 is too cold for me.... 
Even if I turn up the heat I'm still cold. Unfortunately it costs more to heat a home than it does to cool it. Extra $30 -$50 per month to cool it,extra $100-$150 to heat...I choose summer!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree, I have always, always, always loved winter. My favorite way to dress is a nice pair of crisp jeans, boots and a long sleeve shirt. Counting the days until we can light the fireplace.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll still always love Florida weather. I'm a Florida girl to the CORE!!! lolol


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Just to make everyone feel better, its raining in Hawaii today.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not a fan of this weather either. Give me snow, snow and more snow! Today was so hot that I forced myself to visit a friend in Mystic, CT, be chauffered by boat across the bay for a nice cool lobster roll and iced tea, then go for a boat ride where it actually felt like there was a bit of a breeze. It was a very tough day ... :two thumbs up:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

No A/C here. We live in a very lovely, very old, cape - we often have a sea breeze - but not lately, it's just too hot for me. I won't even allow my fluffs to walk across the granite patio - I'm afraid they'll burn their feet.

Perhaps it's age, I used to love to tan and bask in the sun when I was in college - even my hair hates the humid weather now. 

I know, I know, get over it! I will. 

Allie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just realized. If anyone looked at my User Name they would have known where i stand on this issue.


----------



## candg301 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Hot here in Pa too! Yuck!!!*


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Kissmyhorse,

We spend a lot of time in Palm Beach in the winter - I have to be honest, I hate every minute of it. When my husband mentions the islands, I cringe. I prefer Jackson Hole or Banff in the middle of the winter .

I do like Miami though, it has such interesting history - great food, great shopping and great people to boot.

Take care,

Allie


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Kissmyhorse,
> 
> We spend a lot of time in Palm Beach in the winter - I have to be honest, I hate every minute of it. When my husband mentions the islands, I cringe. I prefer Jackson Hole or Banff in the middle of the winter .
> 
> ...


I'd take Jackson Hole or Banff over the islands any winter day, too. Have you been to Jackson Hole in the summer? In my life before dogs I spent a lot of summer vacations up in the Teton Wilderness Area ... absolutely awesome with cool sunny days and cold starry nights. My idea of perfect!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, Mary, we have spent time in the grand tetons in the summer and winter months - it's the best! I even like the sidewalks and the "cowboy bar" in town- I bought my first pair of "boots" there - awww, so many years ago . . . . so many memories.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Yes, Mary we have spent time in the grand tetons in the summer and winter months - it's the best! I even like the sidewalks and the "cowboy bar" in town- I bought my first pair of "boots" there - awww, so many years ago . . . . so many memories.


The Cowboy Bar ... I did have some fun times there. And I bought my one and only cowboy hat in Jackson Hole. Never once wore the thing, it sat on a closet shelf for years and I finally gave it away. One of my alltime favorite bars was The Stagecoach in Wilson. We came down out of the mountains and stopped there on our guide's recommendation. Pulled into a parking lot full of pickup trucks with horse trailers attached. I was just hoping that the horses weren't inside! Nope, no horses, but a country western band and a sea of bobbing cowboy hats.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When I was about 26 I drove across country with one of my friends and my favorite place of all was the Grand Tetons. Went horseback riding, saw moose, those mountains are so magnificent. And then I loved meeting real cowboys who were rustling cattle. So cool. Sorry we got so off topic but anyone who wants a wonderful vacation should go there...summer or winter


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

First put on something very comfy. Sweat shorts,and a loose top ( no bra) Mumu's are perfect ( go commando too) then.......

Make yourself a BIG batch of Frozen Margarita's and you will forget how hot it is......
If you don't like Margarita's , make Pina Coladas........
Not a fruity drink lover ?
Try an iced cold brewski..........

Lie down and put your feet up. Read a nice book or listen to music.

It will seem a lot cooler if you relax and take some time for yourself.


----------

